
 The science of keyboard design - nickb
http://amarsagoo.blogspot.com/2008/05/science-of-keyboard-design.html
======
sah
When people get nerdy about clickiness, I always worry that they're optimizing
for the wrong thing. Maybe getting this tactile feedback right does allow
people to type faster, but how does it interact with RSI?

For me, small, fast movements seem to be a bigger problem than larger, slower
ones. Long key throws might slow me down, but they do seem to be easier on my
wrists.

~~~
phaedrus
The clicky keyboards just _feel_ right.

Really though the issue is that soft keyboards were chosen only for lower
manufacturing cost - we nerds saw something that was really good (clicky
keyboards) go away and get replaced with utter crap to the point that you
can't even _buy_ a good keyboard anymore in most stores. That's the real issue
- that solidly manufactured stuff got replaced by crap - that has people so
touchy about the issue.

